# WANTED: German Wirehair



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for a German Wirehair Pointer pup, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good luck in your search!


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks huge29, I have found one litter but... $900.00 is a little too much. I'll keep looking.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

COWAN said:


> Thanks huge29, I have found one litter but... $900.00 is a little too much. I'll keep looking.


$900 isn't enough... The only reason they're that cheap is because he lives in Utah, the cheapest state in the nation...That's chump change when quality dogs are concerned. Besides, buying the dog is the cheapest part of dog ownership. Do yourself a favor and look a little closer at that Coldwater Canyon Litter coming up. NICE stuff and you wont regret it one little bit.  I paid a grand for my last one. Woulda paid two grand... With the cost of the pup, training, Vet bills, food, and all the tests I'm into him for about 6 grand by now...Worth every penny! 8)


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

That's about the going rate for the breed. I've seen them anywhere from $900-$1500 around Utah.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks fellas... maybe I'll have to look into that Coldwater Canyon litter or a couple others I have found. I have been a Labrador owner for 18 years with a German Shorthair for 2 years before that. I actively hunt waterfowl, pheasants, chuckars, and grouse. I have done a little research on wirehairs and think they would be the ultimate bird dog.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

got my pup. nice liver color with some tan on him *OOO*


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope you have as much fun with your dog as I have. They are great dogs.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought a book and am reading up on proper training. I have never trained a pointing dog so I've got a lot of learning to do.


----------



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

900 is nothing, thats the cost of the dog, if you think thats to much you shouldnt own a dog. because you never know what will happen down the road.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey I'm wanting one also! If anybody knows of any pups send them my way


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So where did you get the pup? Cost? Thinking about a wirehair to replace a GSP in the future.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know of a nice female Draht for sale...15 months old.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I got my pup from a guy in Orem. They went fast.


----------

